# Sandalwood FO



## eyeroll (Mar 9, 2014)

Any recommendations for a sandalwood FO (just sandalwood, no vanilla or other blends, please)?

I usually soap with EOs and sw is my all-time favorite scent but I just can't afford the EO. I have one sw FO from a local supplier and it smells like baby powder. Kitten Love?


----------



## judymoody (Mar 9, 2014)

I like the one from the perfumery but they no longer do small sales unless you're grandfathered in from when it was EOU.  Brambleberry's isn't bad.  WSP's is nice too but a bit pricey.


----------



## kaliquen (Mar 9, 2014)

I have some ordered from wsp.  I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## eyeroll (Mar 9, 2014)

Ooh, please do kaliquen!  Thank you both.


----------



## kikajess (Mar 9, 2014)

I know what you mean! The EO is just too pricey for me, too, but it is such a great scent, I gotta have it as an FO. The first sandalwood FO I bought was from Bitter Creek, and, yeah, it had a really powdery smell to it I didn't like at all. I have recently bought the Sensuous Sandalwood FO from Brambleberry. It smells REEEALLY good in the bottle. I haven't soaped with it yet. I am planning a soap with just the Sens. Sandalwood FO and some sandalwood powder I have. It may need to be HPed just so I feel like I could use it sooner.


----------



## juliab86 (Mar 9, 2014)

I like the sandalwood FO from Symphony Scents.


----------



## doriettefarm (Mar 13, 2014)

Another sandalwood freak here.  So far I've tried the FO from Camden Grey and it definitely had that powdery note but most folks have liked it.  

Recently ordered the Sandalwood Extra FO from New Directions but haven't soaped with it yet.  Out of the bottle it smells much more 'woody' than the CG version . . . hopefully it will be better for blending but I will report back after using it.


----------



## kaliquen (Mar 13, 2014)

Got my WSP order today and guess what???  I forgot to order it.  It was the main FO I wanted and I forgot it.  I'm such a dweeb.


----------



## pattime (Mar 13, 2014)

kaliquen said:


> Got my WSP order today and guess what???  I forgot to order it.  It was the main FO I wanted and I forgot it.  I'm such a dweeb.




Now that's something that I would do! lol!
Great excuse to place another order


----------



## eyeroll (Mar 14, 2014)

kaliquen said:


> Got my WSP order today and guess what??? I forgot to order it. It was the main FO I wanted and I forgot it. I'm such a dweeb.


 
D'oh!

Doriettefarm, the sandalwood from NDA sounds like what I'm looking for.  I'm reluctant to order from them with their new minimum, but....sounds like I'll be saving up for a large order from them.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Mar 14, 2014)

I have used the Sensuous Sandalwood from BB. It's not the perfect sandalwood, but I like it a lot. It's more woody-smelling, without the powdery scent that so many sandalwood FOs have. The soap I made with it was VERY popular with my friends.


----------



## eyeroll (Mar 14, 2014)

So many choices!  Thanks to all.  This has been so helpful; I won't feel like I'm throwing money away blindly now.


----------



## pattime (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm a big time sandalwood lover and have been on my own search for a good sandalwood. I've done a LOT of reading and I've seen a lot of folks recommend Tradewinds Hawaiian Sandalwood. I finally found it at Oregon Trails Soaper's Supply and purchased some (along with lots of other scents). I only got a 2 oz bottle just in case, but every single oil I purchased smells GREAT right out of the bottle.
The sandalwood smells exactly like a good sandalwood should smell. I've yet to soap with it so I can't comment on that, but so far I love it. Their Egyptian Musk is to die for as well  

Should mention their prices are good, but they do ship in plastic bottles.


----------



## doriettefarm (Mar 14, 2014)

Still haven't soaped with the ND Sandalwood Extra FO but did add some to a lotion base.  Blended it with patchouli EO from Camden Grey and Palmarosa EO from ND . . . it is the bomb!  Now I'm really excited to try the same blend in a CP soap possibly with a swirl!


----------



## judymoody (Mar 14, 2014)

pattime said:


> I'm a big time sandalwood lover and have been on my own search for a good sandalwood. I've done a LOT of reading and I've seen a lot of folks recommend Tradewinds Hawaiian Sandalwood. I finally found it at Oregon Trails Soaper's Supply and purchased some (along with lots of other scents). I only got a 2 oz bottle just in case, but every single oil I purchased smells GREAT right out of the bottle.
> The sandalwood smells exactly like a good sandalwood should smell. I've yet to soap with it so I can't comment on that, but so far I love it. Their Egyptian Musk is to die for as well
> 
> Should mention their prices are good, but they do ship in plastic bottles.



Did OT acquire the Tradewinds line?  I have been wanting to try that one.

Increasingly, many suppliers use plastic - lighter, less breakage.


----------



## Sunaelurus (Mar 16, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if the BB sensuous sandalwood has any discoloration in cp soap? Thanks!


----------



## kikajess (Mar 16, 2014)

Sunaelurus said:


> Can anyone tell me if the BB sensuous sandalwood has any discoloration in cp soap? Thanks!



I just used it in a batch I sliced today. I didn't notice any discoloring. There was no acceleration, either. It's a nice sandalwood. I used 3 TBLSP in a 2-lb batch. It is just barely strong enough for me, but I like a strong lingering scent.


----------



## Sunaelurus (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey, thanks. I should be getting my BB sensuous sandalwood this week. I'm doing a 4 lb batch and am adding red and blonde sandalwood powder. I think I might use about 8 tblsp of fo.


----------



## julieanne (Mar 18, 2014)

I've tried New Directions Nature's Identical Sandalwood Oil, a synthetic duplication of the essential oil's molecular structure, and it's ok. I'm somewhat in doubt that I've used true undiluted sandalwood EO- "true" = 100% Indian sandalwood it would seem. Mysore is no comparison though it's a nice smell on its own. I have also tried sandalwood as a hydrosol sold by Essential Depot. Their sandalwood hyrdrosol smells strong & their website says they enrich the hydrosols to make them more fragrant. Reviews of sandalwood hydrosols from other sites report little to no smell.  I used the sandalwood hydrosol as the diluent for the lye, no water was used at all, and the scent is there after cure. It smells lovely as a "water" instead of essential oil. The mace from Essential Depot is also nice in soap, smells woody and like cloves, a little lasts and endures. I look forward to using 0.5 mace: 0.25patch:1-.75 pettigrain.


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 18, 2014)

julieanne said:


> I used the sandalwood hydrosol as the diluent for the lye, no water was used at all, and the scent is there after cure. It smells lovely as a "water" instead of essential oil.



What a brilliant idea! I am totally doing this...:idea:


----------



## uteg (Mar 18, 2014)

Really hopeful guys. Thank you all


----------



## Soap Techniques (Mar 19, 2014)

judymoody said:


> Did OT acquire the Tradewinds line? I have been wanting to try that one.


 
AH/RE now carries Tradewinds' Hawaiian Sandalwood:
http://rusticescentuals.com/Hawaiian-Sandalwood.html


----------



## Lbrown123 (Mar 24, 2014)

I have soaped the Sensuous Sandalwood from BB as well and the white stayed white and bright. But was a little weak at site recommendations. Wish I had added a little extra. No issues soaping.


----------



## linbrit (Mar 25, 2014)

Let me recommend MMS Sandalwood - it smells wonderful.  I soap with goat milk, which discolors, so I can't say if the FO does or not.  I would like to try the Tradewinds Hawaiian Sandalwood as well.


----------



## Moot (Mar 25, 2014)

How about Amyris eo?  Camden Grey has it for $6.50 for 2oz.  Not true sandalwood but might come close.


----------



## idlehands (Mar 26, 2014)

I've used BB Sensuous Sandalwood and while the scent is deep, woodsy, and overall just amazing - it did not hold up well through cold process. It's almost as if you can smell it before you start using it and as soon as you wash, the smell dissipates. I ,too, am looking for a long lasting lingering sandalwood.


----------



## innerdiva73 (Mar 26, 2014)

kikajess said:


> I know what you mean! The EO is just too pricey for me, too, but it is such a great scent, I gotta have it as an FO. The first sandalwood FO I bought was from Bitter Creek, and, yeah, it had a really powdery smell to it I didn't like at all. I have recently bought the Sensuous Sandalwood FO from Brambleberry. It smells REEEALLY good in the bottle. I haven't soaped with it yet. I am planning a soap with just the Sens. Sandalwood FO and some sandalwood powder I have. It may need to be HPed just so I feel like I could use it sooner.



I have soaped with Brambleberry's Sensuous Sandalwood and it is too powdery to be a true sandalwood


----------



## Soap Techniques (Mar 26, 2014)

idlehands said:


> I've used BB Sensuous Sandalwood and while the scent is deep, woodsy, and overall just amazing - it did not hold up well through cold process.


 
It sticks for me at .85 PPO, soaps great too, no A or D. I have a 3 year old bar that still smells divine.


----------



## pattime (Mar 27, 2014)

Just an update for those that may be interested (my quest for the perfect sandalwood FO). I've purchased so far:

Sexy Sandalwood/WSP - a nice scent, but as the description implies it's 'sexy'. More an incense type fragrance.
Tradewinds Hawaiian Sandalwood/OregonTrails - real nice but subtle....maybe too subtle.
Indian Sandalwood/Nature's Garden - this one's NIIIIICE. It's subtle, but not too subtle. No powdery scent, no woody scent, slightly, and I mean ever so slightly floral.

I've not done a thing with any of these so far. (I did add a bit of the Tradewinds to some melted CO for use on my hair - heavenly)..I plan to soap with them but I'm waiting to get all of my sandalwoods together for comparison and soap what I consider 'best' first and work my way down. If there's interest I can report back how well they soap and if they hold up.

I've got WSP Sandalwood (not sexy) in my WSP cart and will be placing an order there as well in the next couple of days, then on to soaping!


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 27, 2014)

I am very curious about your results so please keep me posted.


----------



## Soap Techniques (Mar 27, 2014)

pattime said:


> Tradewinds Hawaiian Sandalwood/OregonTrails - real nice but subtle....maybe too subtle.


 
AH/RE (not OregonTrails) carries Tradewinds' Hawaiian Sandalwood
http://rusticescentuals.com/Hawaiian-Sandalwood.html


----------



## pattime (Mar 27, 2014)

Fata Morgana said:


> AH/RE (not OregonTrails) carries Tradewinds' Hawaiian Sandalwood
> http://rusticescentuals.com/Hawaiian-Sandalwood.html




http://www.oregontrailsoaps.com/products.php?s=60&np=7&cat=9&scat=42#


----------



## Soap Techniques (Mar 28, 2014)

Yes, Oregon Trails sells a fragrance oil called "Hawaiian Sandalwood", but it's not Tradewinds' HS.


----------



## pattime (Mar 28, 2014)

Fata Morgana said:


> Yes, Oregon Trails sells a fragrance oil called "Hawaiian Sandalwood", but it's not Tradewinds' HS.




Huh. 
I followed a link from fragrance oil finder (it seems to be down for me at the moment) that said it was, but obviously with different flashpoint values that must be an error. 
My mistake. Color me disappointed  Guess I have one more sandalwood fo to purchase


----------



## Pears (Apr 10, 2014)

I haven't tried it but you can buy an essential oil blend that contains various Sandalwood oils. It's still expensive compared to FOs but it's nowhere near as expensive as pure East Indian Sandalwood oil. It contains oils of East Indian Sandalwood, West Indian Sandalwood, Indonesian Sandalwood, Australian Sandalwood and African Sandalwood. The West Indian and African Sandalwoods aren't from the Santalum genus and therefore aren't true Sandalwoods, whereas the others are. 

http://www.bathbodysupply.com/Sandalwoods-Essential-Oil-Blend-p/es1900.htm
http://nandaoils.com/sabl.html

With regards to the Santalum genus, Santalum austrocaledonicum, from New Caledonia and Vanuatu is considerably cheaper than Santalum album, from India. It also smells closer to the Indian variety than the Australian variety, Santalum spicatum. Eden Botanicals sell a Sandalwood absolute from New Caledonia, which I've heard good things about. The absolute is a little cheaper than the oil because solvent extraction yields more than steam distillation. Nonetheless, it's still quite expensive and it would probably be a good idea to make it go further with the addition of a little Sandalwood FO or West Indian Sandalwood (Amyris) oil.

http://www.edenbotanicals.com/products/bestsellers/sandalwood/sandalwood-absolute-new-caledonia.html


----------



## OliveOil2 (Apr 10, 2014)

Has anyone soaped with the Sandalwood Supreme from New Directions yet, I know that it mentioned earlier in this thread that someone had purchased it. My sister loves Sandalwood, and the plain Sandalwood from Nature's Garden faded to almost nothing, came back slightly in the shower, but I would love to find a good Sandalwood FO.


----------



## Pears (Apr 13, 2014)

It's worth mentioning that some people are anosmic (insensitive) to particular Sandalwood aroma compounds. If a Sandalwood FO smells weak to you, it may be because you're anosmic to one or more of the aroma compounds that it contains. Another Sandalwood FO may contain compounds that you're not anosmic to and it may therefore seem stronger to you. It can be a good idea to take this into account when you read reviews regarding the perceived strength or weakness of a Sandalwood FO, as it may be different for you. The other qualities mentioned are well worth taking note of, however, as they're more likely to be universal.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 13, 2014)

Sunaelurus said:


> Hey, thanks. I should be getting my BB sensuous sandalwood this week. I'm doing a 4 lb batch and am adding red and blonde sandalwood powder. I think I might use about 8 tblsp of fo.


 
I love B&B's Sensuous Sandalwood in lotions and everything except soap. The scent did not hold using 6% fo. I was very disappointed in it. :cry:


----------



## Soap Techniques (Apr 13, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> I love B&B's Sensuous Sandalwood in lotions and everything except soap. The scent did not hold using 6% fo.


 
That's surprising, as it sticks like glue at .85 oz ppo (~5%) in my CP. It soaps beautifully too.


----------



## Sunaelurus (Apr 17, 2014)

My Sensuous Sandalwood held very well in my cp. I also used red and blonde sandalwood powder, so maybe that helped. Left a very, very light scrubby feel.


----------



## Sunaelurus (Apr 17, 2014)

Pic of two colors of sandalwood:


----------



## LisaNY (Apr 19, 2014)

I used the Hawaiian Sandalwood from AHRE and I really like it.

Woodsy, not powdery.  Sticks well at .9 oz PPO.  Can't say if it discolors, as I used Aussie Red Clay.  

Soaps beautifully with no A.

I used to use BB's Sensuous Sandalwood, but I like AHRE's much better!


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 19, 2014)

Fata Morgana said:


> That's surprising, as it sticks like glue at .85 oz ppo (~5%) in my CP. It soaps beautifully too.


My customers are very used to very stong fragrance and that is what they prefer. So possibly it just was not enough for them. I also use sandalwood powder and do not gel. Thankyou LisaNY I am going to try AHRE's. I no long have B&B on my list of suppliers....


----------



## LisaNY (Apr 19, 2014)

You're welcome, Carolyn!


----------



## Pears (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi Lisa, as Fata Morgana mentioned earlier, the one that AHRE stock is from Tradewinds.

http://rusticescentuals.com/Hawaiian-Sandalwood.html


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm glad I'm not the only one to be disappointed in most sandalwood FOs. Years ago, I was lucky enough to have a small vial of real sandalwood EO. It was amazing. It's probably not a good thing to know what real sandalwood smells like, because nothing compares. While not even close to the real thing, I used to like Red Santal by Southern Soapers, but since they closed, I've pretty much given up on finding one I really like. What a shame, isn't it?


----------



## Soap Techniques (Apr 21, 2014)

navigator9 said:


> While not even close to the real thing, I used to like Red Santal by Southern Soapers, but since they closed, I've pretty much given up on finding one I really like.


 
Soapalooza sells the former Southern Soapers fragrances, including Red Santal.
http://soapalooza.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8&products_id=56


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 25, 2014)

Fata Morgana said:


> Soapalooza sells the former Southern Soapers fragrances, including Red Santal.
> http://soapalooza.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8&products_id=56



Wow, thanks for posting this! I used to love SS FOs. At the end, just before they sold the business, their FOs were not the same, and that turned me off to trying them from the new owner. Have you ordered anything from Soapalooza, which I see is run by Kelly again. If things are back to normal there, they have some fragrances I'd love to order again.


----------



## Soap Techniques (Apr 26, 2014)

Yep, I ordered their Tassi Lavender recently, I love it! I have never tried SS's Red Santal.


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 2, 2014)

LisaNY said:


> I used the Hawaiian Sandalwood from AHRE and I really like it.
> 
> Woodsy, not powdery.  Sticks well at .9 oz PPO.  Can't say if it discolors, as I used Aussie Red Clay.
> 
> ...




What is AHRE?????  Is there a link??   Thank you.


----------



## Soap Techniques (Jun 3, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> What is AHRE????? Is there a link?? Thank you.


 
http://rusticescentuals.com/Hawaiian-Sandalwood.html


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 4, 2014)

I did a 1lb test batch last night with New Directions Sandlewood Extra and I am happy I did not order the 2 lbs I was going to. For my customer base it is just to light a fragrance. It does smell nice, but I admit to never having the pleasure of smelling the real deal. It is a light woody almost like SS by B&B. I just pulled it from the mold and can smell it on my hands, so maybe it will kick up when using the bar. It does smell very nice and soaps like a dream. No acceleration, ricing or hint of discoloration. I just smelled my SS for B&B and I can say out of the bottle B&B's smells stronger, now I do not have much hopes for the Sandalwood Extra when I was unhappy with Sensous Sandalwood  :-(  Time will tell


----------

